# Newly Dx: Fibromyalgia



## Guest (Jun 28, 1999)

Hi everyone. I was recently diagnosed with Fibromyalgia. I also have Endometriosis and Irritable Bowel Syndrome. I really enjoy this site. It is so nice to know others who suffer are willing to share information on sensitive symptoms. Thanks.


----------



## Guest (Jun 28, 1999)

Lajada, Welcome to the Board! This is the greatest one around with such helpful people. I have fibro and IBS also. Both boards are very informative. [This message has been edited by LSynatschk (edited 06-27-99).]


----------



## moldie (Sep 25, 1999)

Welcome to you Lajada. I also have IBS and Endo too. I've been waiting for someone else to come around that has all three of these. Please tell me more about which one came first for you, what symptoms you had with them all, and how long between did one develop to the next. My latest symptoms were when my IBS switched from constipation to softer, more frequent cramping stools. I found out after developing proctalgia, that I suffered from Candida and food allergies. (I had thought it was endo on the bowel at first and had a hyster and L. ooph., as I didn't want to deal with the side-affects of the meds prescribed for endo). My IBS is much better since being treated for the afore mentioned. Please tell us your story. I am anxious to see your response.------------------[This message has been edited by moldie (edited 06-27-99).]


----------



## Guest (Jun 28, 1999)

Hi Moldie: I was Dx. with Endo at 21. I am now 37. I'm sure I had it as a teen. I have always been an alternater. Constipation & Diarrhea. I've had 4 major and 8 minor surg. for Endo with bowel involvement. Jan. 1981, Feb. 1995, Feb. 1997 and Mar. 1999. Also, involved in a car wreck in Jan 1997. Now that I know all the symptoms, I think the trauma of the wreck and back to back surgeries brought on my Fibro. As I said, I am 37 and used to be pretty active. Now, I feel like I'm 90! Thanks for responding and looking forward to corresponding with you.


----------



## moldie (Sep 25, 1999)

Hi Lajada, Sounds like you have had your share of misery with Endo. What symptoms did you have with Endo in the beginning and prompting all your surgeries? I had always had a lot of painful cramping with my periods, so I figure I probably developed it in my early years of menses. Of course, like many, I was always convinced that pain was what you could suspect when you got your period. Because I had no other symptoms in between, other than constipation developing when I was in my early 20's, I didn't seek any help for my painful periods. I managed the constipation by adding fiber into my diet for 20 years. I was diagnosed with fibro in my late 30's, although I noticed a lot of fatigue in my late 20's and having had 2 children and working, the doctor passed it off as normal for my "work load." When I was 43, I had the stooling/pain problem and quit working (I had been an LPN in a hospital for 20yrs). A year later(1996) I had surgery for Endo/Hyst & Ooph. The symptoms of Proctalgia returned within a year and I was treated at an allergy clinic last year for the Candida and food allergies. I still struggle a little from the symptoms if I go off my diet (eat sugars,citus/citric acid, fermented/aged foods), but as long as I stick to the diet I am able to keep the symptoms of proctalgia at bay. Have you had any heart valve problems, i.e., mitral valve prolapse or insufficiency? My symptoms for this are dizziness,(the threatening to black-out kind)upon standing too quickly and heart-racing i.e.; when exposed to too much heat for too long as in the hot tub or out in the sun. I was diagnosed per echocardiagram prior to my surgery.Were you able to have children with all your Endo problems, or was that another heart-ache for you? I too used to be very active and feel like I'm 90. I chose my handle even before I was diagnosed with Candida and got on the internet. It stands for "My Old Lady Disease(MOLD). Yup, it's those aches and pains and bowel complaints. My hands and feet were the first place I felt pain upon awakening and I also hand the typical neck and shoulder area pain. Abdominal swelling and discomfort when I'm on my feet too long is another. I also had a mysterious tendonitis in my achilles heel and extremities falling asleep at night. Well, I've gone on long enough. (People on this board are problably sick of me going on about this, as they've heard it all before). Just thought I'd mention some of these to see if you had other similar symptoms. If not, feel free to dump on me and maybe someone will pick up on something they might have as well. Moldie







,------------------[This message has been edited by moldie (edited 06-28-99).]


----------



## Guest (Jun 29, 1999)

Hi Moldie: You could go on and on, I enjoy corresponding with you. I don't feel alone anymore. I am worried about the heart symptoms. I have all of them but have never had an echo-card. test. Guess I better tell my Doctor. I had extremely painful periods and a horiffic bowel movements. I would not go for weeks, of course I stopped eating and lost a lot of weight. I know now the Endo on the bowell was mainly responsible and I'm sure the Chronic IBS is partly because of the Endo. Right before my surgery in March, I lost 20 lbs. I'm 5'10" and usually run about 140. At 120, I look like a pencil. I was one of the women who thought Hyster. would cure me. Yeah right? Now I have Ovarian Remnant Syndrome, Endometriomas and chronic adhesions. I guess I will always be in pain. If you'd like to e-mail me, my address is kandi###mail.wirefire.com. Thanks for sharing info. Take Care and W/B/S


----------



## Guest (Jun 29, 1999)

Sorry Moldie: Forgot again. I have one son who is 18. I conceived when my Gyno. put me on BCP for Endo. I guess I couldn't have had him without the help.?? Thankful to have one child. What is Proctalgia? How were you diagnosed with Candida? and what exactly is it? Thanks Again.


----------



## moldie (Sep 25, 1999)

Hi again Lajada, I have a son who is 18 also, and just graduated from High School. My other will be 21 in Sept. You conceived on Birth Control Pills? Did you take them on a different schedule than normally someone who is trying not to conceive takes them? What is Ovarian Remnant Syndrome? Did they do surgery on your bowel at all in attempts to remove any of it/or cauterize it? Proctalgia is rectal spasms that were very painful for me following cramping and stooling. Levsin would eventually take it away, but would take anywhere from 2-6 hrs., and I had to lie down quietly in the fetal position and not eat anything during this time. This would happen cyclicly, 2-3 times a week. I finally got help after going through about five different docs, at an allergy clinic in La Crosse, WI. I was treated with an Antifungal(Diflucan), and stayed away from sugars. Allergies seem to eventually go with Candida and they found them too. My abd. would swell up soon after eating or drinking something, and I would have a constant dull ache. That was when I finally went from doctor to doctor until I got some help. I was losing weight too. I am a short 5'3" and use to hang between 118-122lbs. Then I dropped down to about 103lbs. at my lowest. I'm around 108 now. Can't seem to gain much weight since I can't have too much sugar, and I think I shrunk my stomach. There's not too much they do for the Mitral Valve thing. I just wanted to have it checked out before I went under. Are you on any meds now? I'm only on Benadryl at night for sleep. One works well for me. How did your Fibro present itself, and have you had other symptoms since? Did you read my Endo message? Have you been in touch with the Endo Association? Have you read Mary Lou Ballwegs book? Dr. Crooks, " The Yeast Connection" is another you might want to check out. I know some people don't believe in it, but I think there is definitely something to it, since the treatment worked for me. Do a search at the top of this page to learn more experiences about any topic. Hope to hear from you soon. Moldie------------------


----------

